# Help PM MESSAGE



## neil1958 (Jul 13, 2011)

Help Need EMAIL
i have recieved a PM from tt member but when i go to reply saying i do not have permision


----------



## staners1 (Jan 7, 2012)

neil1958 said:


> Help Need EMAIL
> i have recieved a PM from tt member but when i go to reply saying i do not have permision


its because your post count is to low mate you will eiher have to wait or join the ttoc


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Neil, Sorry but forum rules have changed recently & TTF members with low post count & not members of TTOC do not have PM or For Sale facilities...Join the TTOC to unlock the full site features...Only £15 to join as a Web member.
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ma ... a27333e6cf
Hoggy.


----------



## neil1958 (Jul 13, 2011)

thank you for your reply however could you on my behalf reply to charlie who sent me pm with my email *** Admin Edit - contact details removed *** and ask him to contact me direct whilst i sort out joining

thank you


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Neil, Contact Charlie through his Website.
http://www.vagmeistter.com/
Hoggy.


----------



## neil1958 (Jul 13, 2011)

Sorry this is different charlie it is charliett79


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm sorry but the reason you cannot PM is for the security of this forum and it's members.

You are simply not yet allowed to buy or sell parts on this forum, please refrain from trying to circumvent the forum rules by posting your contact details.


----------

